

Ask HN: What contracting paperwork do you use? - Jedi_Vik

I recently started doing freelance and contracting out work for small companies in my area. I know that several HN members are freelancers and/or have contracted out work.<p>My question to you - what templates, documents, and other legal documentation (whatnot) have you found useful for your work?<p>Thanks!
======
SkyMarshal
[http://www.quora.com/search?q=freelance+contracts&contex...](http://www.quora.com/search?q=freelance+contracts&context_type=&context_id=)

<http://jacquesmattheij.com/be-consultant>

~~~
Jedi_Vik
Thanks for the links. The secondary link is really good resource. I've read a
lot of Jacques stuff, and find it really useful or just relevant.

Thanks!

